
A plan to make artificial meteor showers - 7j
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190102-the-plan-to-make-artificial-meteor-showers
======
skilled
What a terrible idea and a waste of resources. But hey, I can't say I am
surprised that some consider this okay, and that some will gladly pay money to
have their own little fake meteor shower. Appalling.

------
AngryData
It would look pretty cool, but jesus fuck what an insane amount of waste to
send that material up into orbit. MAYBE if we were mining off the moon already
where launching shit into orbit is relatively cheap, but that is assuming we
already had the base, the workers, the infrastructure and transports that can
be done safely already in place.

------
chupa-chups
If they would do that by de-orbiting space debris it would both look nice and
have a lasting effect :)

